# Autobrite Jaffa Clean vs Dirty Engine bay



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

Decided to give Jaffa Clean a go on the golf engine bay.
It hasn't been cleaned since my girlfriend got the car from the fleet company which is just over a year and I don't think the previous owner cleaned it either.

Before









































jaffa clean applied

































I left it dwill for 5 mins and rinced









There were still some areas where grime was present though

















so I reapplied jaffa clean to these areas and agitated with a brush and left for 5 mins

























final rinse and wipe down to remove excess water

























































the only area that jaffa clean couldn't shift all the grime was the bonnet catch








it looked like a combination of transport wax,grease and dirt which i removed with tardis.

The only problem I had when using jaffa clean was the trigger spray packing up half way though doing the engine bay.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

That's certainly tidied the engine bay up. I'll have to add this to the list of detailing products to buy in 2013


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Doesn't look that impressive on what was a relatively clean bay. Certainly nothing flash wouldn't have shifted at 1/10 of the price.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Doesn't look that impressive on what was a relatively clean bay. Certainly nothing flash wouldn't have shifted at 1/10 of the price.


This is pretty true TBH!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Doesn't look that impressive on what was a relatively clean bay. Certainly nothing flash wouldn't have shifted at 1/10 of the price.


Agreed lol. I use many regular household products that do the job brilliantly!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

been looking into jaffa clean and i must say it looks pretty good stuff going by the reviews on here 

thanks terry


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Agreed lol. I use many regular household products that do the job brilliantly!


May i ask what you use and what you use it for?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

shiny i10 said:


> May i ask what you use and what you use it for?


Flash or tesco Daisy are both good APCs, Flash more so for me as I get 5l for <£10 in costco and its dilution ratios are insane.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

shiny i10 said:


> May i ask what you use and what you use it for?


I use all sorts lol.

Fairy liquid - good for wheels if not protected.
Flash - good for door shuts and engine bay
Bleach - can be used in snowfoam for stripping wax or cleaning a really dirty, unloved car.
Vinegar - good for glass


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I love white vinegar, so cheap to buy, £1 at Wilkinson's, and as stated great for cleaning windows and getting rid of sticky marks etc!!:thumb: 

I use the empty spray bottles/heads for my other chemicals and not had one die on me yet!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

fantastic job terry :thumb:

fella's the op has made only 28 post maybe he's new to the whole idea of detailing and i say this loosely "Limited knowledge" of detailing an has used a ready to use specific and available chemical.
I show him some respect and salute him for making a post.
What i'm finding " if the hat fits" too many of the more experienced members like shooting people down should be ashamed of yourselfs, just play fair and remember we all started off with limited knowledge.

now as for household chemicals have a look at the following :-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=125381&highlight=detailing+on+a+budget

PLEASE BE AWARE I WILL NOT BE RESPONDING TO FURTHER POSTS REGARDING MY POST


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

This was only a quick thread i put up to show what jaffa clean was like on engine bay grime,
I didn't spend more then 15 mins on the bay. Maybe next time i'll spend a couple of hours doing 50/50 shots compairing it to other products, to get told that flash and tesco's daisy 
will do a better job. 
I tried daisy after i saw it being mentioned on here, to be honest it was crap, didn't cling to anything and certainly didn't remove much dirt unless you were constaintly agitating/spraying more product on the panels. i found the same with g101. 
Autoglym engine cleaner is what i usually use on engine bays, it makes short work of grime with a little agitation, just need to make sure it doesn't dry and be careful when spraying it because it strips wax. 
With the jaffa clean it clings to the dirt , doesn't dry out quickly or strip wax, infact it leaves a glossly protective coating.



rf860 said:


> I use all sorts lol.
> 
> Fairy liquid - good for wheels if not protected.
> Flash - good for door shuts and engine bay
> ...


Out of that list theres only one thing i would use on my cars 
The rest shouldn't go any where near paintwork unless you want to damage it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Terryd367 said:


> Out of that list theres only one thing i would use on my cars
> The rest shouldn't go any where near paintwork unless you want to damage it.


Which ones are damaging to your paint?


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

how do u rinse the bay ?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

G101 would of been a been my choice, even at 10:1 it would leave the engine bay spotless


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

rf860 said:


> I use all sorts lol.
> 
> Fairy liquid - good for wheels if not protected.
> Flash - good for door shuts and engine bay
> ...





bigmc said:


> Which ones are damaging to your paint?


Fairy liquid - contains salt, which can cause corrosion, contains harsh detergents that strip protective coatings and oils drying the paintwork
Bleach - is an oxidizer and it will pit metal and discolor paint
Flash - i class this the same as bleach.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

bleach contains Sodium hypoclhorite is a strong oxidizer and VERY alkaline. Paint does'nt like that stuff.


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> G101 would of been a been my choice, even at 10:1 it would leave the engine bay spotless


I've tried it several times with different dilution ratios and not really got on with it to be honest, just doesn't live up to the hype. I've found other products that do a better job with less work.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh dear my cars melting....

Chill oot guys!


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

Saj said:


> how do u rinse the bay ?


Pressure washer on low pressure setting


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thats a good result imo i wish id got some of this in the sale  was this diluted or neat? Sorry if you've said in OP. I've always been worried in the engine bay of damaging parts haha is it relatively safe to do this and just rinse off or should i cover any parts up? 

Luke


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't wait to try my Jaffa clean out.


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

LukeWS said:


> Thats a good result imo i wish id got some of this in the sale  was this diluted or neat? Sorry if you've said in OP. I've always been worried in the engine bay of damaging parts haha is it relatively safe to do this and just rinse off or should i cover any parts up?
> 
> Luke


I applied it neat, haven't had a go diluting it yet but didn't use much on the engine bay maybe 100-150ml. A little does seem to go along way, ive done 2 engine bays and several sets of door shuts and still on the first bottle.
It depends on whats exposed in the engine bay, on newer cars alot is either covered up with plastic or sealed plastic components.
On the golf i didn't need to cover anything, but when doing the fiesta or the evo i cover up the air filter, plug leads, coil pack and a few other exposed electrical components and on them i would only use an open hose.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Terryd367 said:


> Fairy liquid - contains salt, which can cause corrosion, contains harsh detergents that strip protective coatings and oils drying the paintwork
> Bleach - is an oxidizer and it will pit metal and discolor paint
> Flash - i class this the same as bleach.


So wrong on all counts then, fairy doesn't contain salt, won't strip LSP snd won't dry the paint work in fact it's marginally different to the special shampoo we all lather our cars in just in a different bottle. Water is an oxidiser, just because something has a chemical label doesn't make it automatically harmful. Flash is the same chemically as 99% of all APCs.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

suspal said:


> bleach contains Sodium hypoclhorite is a strong oxidizer and VERY alkaline. Paint does'nt like that stuff.


Bleach _is_ sodium hypochlorite and at >40% is considered a moderate oxidiser, domestos is ~3-8% NaClO, hardly paint stripper is it....


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i wouldnt use bleach of fairy on my car, its in the long run it causes problems not so on a 1 off


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't use bleach on mine because we never have it in the house but fairy will not cause any problems long term or not, I used it for years to wash my van and it never caused a single problem.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

bigmc said:


> I wouldn't use bleach on mine because we never have it in the house but fairy will not cause any problems long term or not, I used it for years to wash my van and it never caused a single problem.


yet know others have had a problem, may be to do with the strength used?.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

bigmc you keep using on your car mate :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I worry about putting apc on my car that comes from the kitchen but I do. Bleach will be a no go for me. The fact that you are supposed to wear rubber gloves n your hands makes you worry what it could do to your paint.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Bleach _is_ sodium hypochlorite and at >40% is considered a moderate oxidiser, domestos is ~3-8% NaClO, hardly paint stripper is it....


Always use the least aggressive product for the job. in 99% of cases, bleach is probably the wrong product for general cleaning of a car.


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

I am a total newbie to detailing so I hope you will all forgive a very basic question ?
I want to clean the engine compartment and can see I need to use an APC, sprayed everywhere, and agitated with brushes, as necessary. Cold or warm engine ?
Its the next bit that troubles me most - the rinsing.
Do I use my pressure washer at a distance so it just mists over everything ?
Do I use a pump type sprayer set to as fine a spray as possible ?
Do I use an open hose ?
Clearly I need to get the APC and dirt off but dont want water in the electrics.


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

No input on this guys ?


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Depends on the bay, but generally avoid pressure. An open hose or a 'mist' setting could be used. If you're not happy about specific components then cover them up with plastic bags or something, and clean these parts in other ways if necessary.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

bigmc said:


> So wrong on all counts then, fairy doesn't contain salt, won't strip LSP snd won't dry the paint work in fact it's marginally different to the special shampoo we all lather our cars in just in a different bottle. Water is an oxidiser, just because something has a chemical label doesn't make it automatically harmful. Flash is the same chemically as 99% of all APCs.


Fairy liquid does contain salt. If it wont strip LSP how does it clean grease off dishes?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No it doesn't, it might contain sodium but as sodium laurel ether sulphate the same stuff that's in dodo juice btbm. Apc will clean the dishes but it's still fine for lsp, as is chemical guys citrus wash and gloss, brilliant shampoo but strong enough at the right ratio to strip lsp.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I would beg to differ there bigmc
Fairy Liquid WILL strip lsp. It WILL oxidize paintwork over time especially the older flat single stage namely reds to pinks.
I would also disagree that flash is chemically the same as G101. If it was then flash would clean as well as 101 which it doesnt. Flash also has something in it that tingles the tongue 101 just gets the back of your throat if misted

Also flash doesnt contain d-limonene thats the magic ingredient.
But im not a chemist and had a long arguement with ben gum over such things so i will back out of this one.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Terryd367 said:


> Decided to give Jaffa Clean a go on the golf engine bay.
> It hasn't been cleaned since my girlfriend got the car from the fleet company which is just over a year and I don't think the previous owner cleaned it either.
> 
> Before
> ...


Apart from the VW badge, your engine bay is the spit of my Skoda Yeti's!

I used Jaffa Clean for the first time today and apart from the smell (turpentine?), it did a really good job.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol trigger packed in I have 4 autobrite products in excess of at least 60 pounds all ruined by poor spray heads which have dropped to bits


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A trigger woun't ruin the product give autobrite a call chap :thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

suspal said:


> A trigger woun't ruin the product give autobrite a call chap :thumb:


i would of but i dint want to sound like i was nit picking lol its okay ive decanted the products into meguiars bottles


----------

